# Are vampires considered mythic creatures?



## hnorwood (May 12, 2013)

Just would like feed back on how readers feel about vampire books.  Are they not mythical creatures?  Or do you think they have been so over done the last few years?
Thanks


----------



## Ireth (May 12, 2013)

I like vampires, personally, and I've written a fair bit about them. I would definitely classify them as mythical -- the humanoid, rise-from-the-grave ones, at least. Obviously there are sanguivorous organisms in real life, like those darn mosquitoes. XD


----------



## Devor (May 12, 2013)

Mythical? I would think so. But they're in that super-popular range that tends to attract a lot of inexperienced writers. "Vampires" can raise red flags for some people, not because there's anything wrong with them, but because they're the first things people think of when they want to write, before they learn anything about story structure. So if it's your first story, proceed with that in mind.


----------



## hnorwood (May 13, 2013)

Good to know thank you.


----------



## hnorwood (May 13, 2013)

I feel its the reason my book gets instant rejection from agents :/  Those that have read it on their kindles say they loved it, even could not put the book down. However, it's been rejected by agents numerous times.


----------



## KRHolbrook (May 14, 2013)

hnorwood said:


> I feel its the reason my book gets instant rejection from agents :/  Those that have read it on their kindles say they loved it, even could not put the book down. However, it's been rejected by agents numerous times.



I think this is where you have to question exactly who is reading it on their kindles. Agents look at everything that makes up the writing, and if there's a lot of glitches (or maybe just a specific one), they'll reject it, while readers just...read, for the most part.


----------

